# Elstwell Ltd



## Sumatra (14 Oct 2009)

Were Elstwell Ltd once 123? Anyone know what other interests they have in financial services? Seems to be quite a few web sites - chill, insureme, insurance department are mortgages direct and discount insurance in the mix?


----------



## RonanC (14 Oct 2009)

There is no connection between Elstwell Ltd and 123 as far as I can see. Elstwell owns a number of other business's as you have already made reference to.

123.ie is owned by 123 Money Ltd


----------



## Sumatra (14 Oct 2009)

Thanks RonanC. 123 were Gallabar holdings, Richardsons insurance ltd and Internet services ltd


----------

